# Ở đâu bán cũi nôi an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh đáng tin cậy nhất Đà Nẵng



## ngoclan (8/8/19)

Không như 2 thành phố chủ lực về kinh tế như Hà Nội và Tp.HCM, Mẹ bầu ở Đà Nẵng luôn cảm thấy khó khăn khi tìm mua nôi cũi an toàn cho bé.
Nôi cũi an toàn, nội thất cần và đủ giúp thời tiết khắc nghiệt của miền trung không còn là vấn đề với bé sơ sinh:

*

*

Miền trung với cái nắng như đổ lửa, mưa như trút nước diễn ra thất thường vào mùa này khiến bất cứ mẹ bầu nào sắp sinh con đều lo lắng không biết con mình sinh ra có khó chịu, quấy khóc hoặc mắc phải bệnh vặt vì thời tiết thay đổi thất thường hay không.
Cũng bởi vì nỗi lo đó, nên những hành động thực tiễn như sắm nôi cũi an toàn, sửa soạn chăn gra gối, khăn quấn và quần áo cho bé đều được chuẩn bị tươm tất vào 3 tháng cuối mang bầu nhằm tạo cho trẻ nơi ngủ nghỉ thoáng đãng nhất, tránh những tác động đến từ thời tiết khiến trẻ khó ngủ ngay sau sanh.
Điều này cũng dễ hiểu và hợp lý, bởi trẻ sơ sinh 3 tháng đầu sau sinh có thời gian ngủ chiếm từ 16 đến 18h/ ngày, ngủ đủ giấc là tiền đề quan trọng giúp con phát triển một cách toàn diện nhất từ thể chất cho đến tinh thần. Vậy mẹ bầu Đà Nẵng có thể tham khảo địa chỉ mua nôi cũi an toàn uy tín ở đâu?
Nôi cũi an toàn là gì?

*

*​Trước khi tìm hiểu chi tiết và nơi bán nôi cũi an toàn uy tín, mẹ nên tìm hiểu thế nào là nôi cũi an toàn để có sự đánh giá khách qua và chính xác nhất, đem về cho con yêu bộ sản phẩm nôi cũi chất lượng và bảo đảm.

*Thông thường, tiêu chí đánh giá một chiếc nôi cũi an toàn thường dựa trên những nguyên tắc cơ bản sau:*

*Đảm bảo về mặt chất liệu sản phẩm:*
Trên thị trường có rất nhiều sản phẩm nôi cũi khác như như nôi vải, nôi tre, nôi sắt. Nhưng phần lớn, những sản phẩm nôi cũi an toàn và uy tín đều được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu chính bằng gỗ thông tự nhiên với thiết kế cố định bằng ốc vít(thép không ghỉ).
Đặc điểm chất liệu cấu thành sản phẩm này sẽ đem đến sản phẩm nôi trẻ em có sức chịu lực cao, mẹ nên sử dụng nôi sản xuất từ nguyên liệu chính là gỗ thông vì chất liệu gỗ này có khả năng trị mối mọt, chống côn trùng, cho bé được nghỉ ngơi trong điều kiện an toàn và bảo đảm nhất.
Trường hợp lựa chọn nôi được sơn màu, mẹ nên lưu ý đến tiêu chuẩn sơn an toàn, ngăn ngừa 100% hiện tượng nhiễm độc chì, đặc biệt là tránh bám bụi cho cơ thể trẻ.

*Kết cấu rào quây và sàn nôi bảo đảm:*
Mẹ nên lựa chọn sản phẩm nôi trẻ em có kết cấu rào quây và sàn nôi được gia công theo tiêu chuẩn an toàn từ Mỹ.Tiêu chuẩn an toàn này giúp đảm bảo cho chiếc nôi được đứng vững, sức chịu lực cao(40/50kg)
Rào quây được bao bọc xung quanh nôi kỹ lưỡng, khoảng cách giữa hai thanh rào quây đủ hẹp để trẻ không thò đầu, thò chân ra ngoài.

*Nôi cũi trẻ em an toàn đi kèm nhiều thức năng khác nhau:*
*


*​Nôi cũi an toàn, chất lượng không chỉ là một vị trí đủ ấm áp và bình an để con có thể có những giấc ngủ ngon, mà còn là nơi vui chơi đầy thú vị và đảm bảo cho trẻ, với những chức năng đi kèm như sàn nôi nâng hạ, nôi có thể tháo ráp linh hoạt để biến hoá thành giường ngủ, ghế sofa cho trẻ.
Sàn nôi nâng hạ giúp mẹ dễ dàng bế bé ra vào, còn có thể tận dụng làm vị trí an toàn để thay tã cho trẻ. Nôi với chức năng giường ngủ có lối ra vào có thể sử dụng cho trẻ 2 đến 5 tuổi, giúp trẻ có thêm thời gian gắn bó với chiếc nôi tuổi thơ của mình.
Với nôi trẻ em Nanakids, chức năng ghế Sofa giúp sản phẩm nôi trẻ em có thể tái sử dụng để trưng bày và làm ghế ngồi tại phòng khách, ban công sân thượng khi trẻ đủ lớn, mẹ sẽ không cảm thấy sản phẩm nôi này quá vướng víu cho ngôi nhà vì những tính năng khác nhau mà gia đình có thể tận dụng.

Hiện nay, Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids đã và đang phân phối, sản xuất hàng loạt mẫu nôi cũi an toàn xuất khẩu cao cấp cho trẻ sơ sinh đảm bảo toàn bộ tính năng nôi an toàn và tiện ích cần thiết cho bé trong quá trình sử dụng
*Sơ lược về 3 mẫu nôi cũi trẻ em an toàn Nanakids được khách hàng tin dùng và đánh giá tốt:*
-Nôi Hailey với thiết kế đơn giản, tinh tế nhưng không kém phần hiện đại, thích hợp cho cả bé trai lẫn bé gái.
-Nôi Natalie với khung nôi chắc chắn, bảo đảm an toàn tuyệt đối cho trẻ, đường nét nôi uyển chuyển phá cách mang đến nét mới lạ cho nội thất phòng ngủ.
-Nôi Sophie với viền hoa văn uốn lượn cổ điển, thích hợp cho những khu biệt thự hoặc căn hộ cao cấp mang nét Hoàng Gia Tây Âu.
=> Mẹ có thể lựa chọn mua thêm bộ chăn gra nệm đi kèm nôi cũi an toàn Nanakids. Đem đến cho bé yêu cảm giác thoải mái và an toàn nhất, hỗ trợ con tự thiết lập thói quen đi vào giấc ngủ sâu thật sự dễ dàng.
Chương trình mua nôi tặng thảm chơi cao cấp trị giá lên đến 2.850.000 vẫn đang tiếp tục cho đến hết ngày 31/08/2019.
Mẹ yêu của bé ơi, hãy cùng nhanh tay tậu ngay sản phẩm về nhà đi nào.
Vui lòng liên hệ HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 để biết thêm chi tiết ngay bây giờ ạ.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

